# 2007 PATHFINDER HEADLIGHT BULB REMOVAL



## bristow (Nov 15, 2007)

OK I know this is a simple job but need a little assistance. Can someone give the directions on how to replace a headlight bulb. Thanks.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

bristow said:


> OK I know this is a simple job but need a little assistance. Can someone give the directions on how to replace a headlight bulb. Thanks.


owners' manual > index > bulb replacement


----------



## bristow (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Kukla, feeling a little stupid right now! LOL!


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

bristow said:


> Thanks Kukla, feeling a little stupid right now! LOL!


you're welcome!
did you get it done OK?
were you careful to* not* touch the glass part of the bulb?


----------



## bristow (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok Now I'm feeling really stupid! How do you disconnect the electrical connector from the rear of the bulb? There has to be a trick.


----------



## bristow (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is the connector.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

bristow said:


> Here is the connector.


on the tab on top of the connector, it says "push" with an arrow pointing to the serrated part of the tab.
on the serration, push down gently (towards the ground), and pull gently back (towards the rear of the truck) on the connector.
it should pull or wiggle right off!


----------



## bristow (Nov 15, 2007)

Finally got! Had to use an eye glass screw driver to slightly pry up that connector. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

bristow said:


> Finally got! Had to use an eye glass screw driver to slightly pry up that connector. Thank you again for your help!


welcome


----------

